# Gefüllter Grillhecht oder Wildkanin Asia Art in Alufolie



## Skrxnch (13. Mai 2014)

Hecht auf dem Grill ist eine ziemlich trockene Geschichte.
Hier ein Rezept  dass sich ebenso auf Kanin anwenden lässt. 
(Die man laut unseren Dorfjägern gar nicht grillen kann  )

Richtig angewendet brennt nichts an, fällt nix in die Glut, 
Hecht ist nicht mehr so trocken und verliert seinen Eigengeschmack

*Teil1:*

Mit den Gewürzen kann man sicher variieren, ich koche immer aus dem Bauch raus, vergesst Mengenangaben.
Wichtig ist das es gut riecht, darum die Gewürzmengen langsam steigern beim erhitzen:

-1 angetauter Hecht 50-70 cm oder 1 Kanin, nicht zu alt!!!

-Alufolie, möglichst dick
-Butaris (Butterschmalz/Ghee) ... kein anderes Fett, wichtig! (Butaris erstarrt bei Raumtemperatur wieder und nimmt die Gewürze ideal auf... genau das ist der Trick hier.)
-1 Zwiebel, je nach Fischgröße
- 1 gelbe Spitzpaprika, dito. bei 70cm evtl. 1,5.
-1 Apfelscheibe ca. 0,5 cm dick (aber nicht mehr, bzw. ggf.nur proportional zur Fischgröße!)
-Pfeffer, Salz, 1 geh. Esslöffel Curry, 1 flacher Esslöffel Cumin, je nach Gusto weitere, evtl. Safran  ODER Tumerik.
- ca. 1 Lorbeerblatt
-1 Hauch Piment falls vorhanden, nicht mehr wie 2 Körner

   0,5- 1/  gestichener Teelöffel Asafoetida, falls vorhanden
- 1 Pinsel zum Bestreichen.
-Holzlöffel zum rühren beim braten
- optional Grillspiess
-Zitrone für Deko, Petersillie, Dill, etc. Beim Kanin eher Rosmarin, etc. 

 (für Kanin 2-3 Körner Piment. Das Kanin vorher außen mit Pfeffer Salz einreiben und ziehen lassen. evtl. noch 1 kleine feingewürfelte Karotte.Rosmarin, ein Teil vom Curry durch Rosenpaprika ersetzen, Chilli je nach Geschmack.
Aufpassen das es kein zähes, altes Tier ist. Dann ist jede Mühe vergebens)


Fisch oder Kanin mus soweit angetaut sein, dass sich die Bauchhöhle gerade so mit den Fingern zum innen Bestreichen und für die Füllung öffnen läßt. Das Butaris soll aber nach dem einstreichen sofort wieder erstarren.

Je nach Größe des Fischs ca. 150-200 gr. Butaris mit den Gewürzen erhitzen und bereits etwas Salzen. Alufolie ausbreiten. 
Fetttemp ist richtig wenn leichte Blasen am kurz reingehaltenen Holzlöffel aufsteigen. Dann können die Gewürze rein, Gewürze so 5-10 min anbraten.

Danach die Alufolie damit einpinseln dort wo sie in Kontakt kommt wenn sie komplett um den Fisch gewickelt wird. (Insgesamt wird der Fisch/Kanin ca. 5-6 mal gewickelt, Rest der Folie bleibt aber ohne Fett! Längs wird die Folie nicht reichen, also auch 2 mal quer wickeln, es soll möglichst nix rauslaufen aus dem Päckl! )

Fisch auf die Folie legen, dort wo sie schon eingefettet ist.

Mit dem nun etwas erkalteten Butaris wird der Fisch nun außen bepinselt, evtl. mehrfach bis er eine schöne gelbe Fettschicht hat, bzw. das Fleisch rundum gut bedeckt ist.
Das Butaris erstarrt wieder und schützt später das Grillgut wunderbar vorm anbrennen.

*Teil 2*:
 Von der Butaris Mischung müßte nun noch was übrig sein, das kommt wieder auf den Herd und darin wird nun Zwiebel, Spitzpaprika und die kleingewürfelte Apfelscheibe erhitzt.
Ggf mit etwas Butaris nachstrecken (beim nächstenmal nicht soviel verpinseln..., außer beim Kanin, das braucht ne dicke Fettschicht damit nix anbrennt!) 
und hier nehme ich ca. 1/3 mehr Salz wie außen. Die Paprika braucht nicht durch zu sein, das kommt ja noch auf den Grill.
Mit Holzlöffel oder -spatel rühren beim anbraten

Mit diesem Mix wird die Bauchhöhle gefüllt und jetzt der Fisch ganz darin 4-6 mal eingewickelt. Beim Kanin gibts Probleme mit den Knochenenden die die Alufolie durchbohren. Da muss man um die Knochen eine Art Schuh aus Alu um die Knochen basteln vor jeder neuen Wicklung. Sonst läuft Brühe auf die Glut, penetranter Gestank.

Jetzt kann das Grillgut noch ne gute Weile liegen und wird später unter häufigem wenden oder drehen am Spiess ca. 45 min  auf nicht zu starker Glut gegrillt. (Kanin eher 60 min)

Es soll aber auf den Grill wenn das Butaris auf jeden Fall noch erstarrt ist, das Alupaket sich zwar nicht mehr gefroren aber eindeutig kalt anfühlt. ---> Kühlschrank.

Wenn die Geschichte auf den Grill kommt, erstmal etwas mehr Hitze um die Haut außen anzubraten (nicht anbrennen!) Nach ca. 5-10 min wieder deutlich mehr Abstand damits langsam bis in den Kern durchgaren kann. Diese Phase ca. 30 min, danach wieder etwas mehr Hitze, jetzt sollte nichts mehr anbrennen können in der Folie.

Ich arbeite immer mit relativ wenig aber genügend Hitze beim grillen, bzw. passe die Höhe entsprechend an. Das darf ne Weile dauern, gerade beim Kanin sind innen die Knochen ja noch gefroren. Viele die ich kenne grillen allerdings eher mit brachialer Gewalt und jenseits von gut und böse..., dafür ist das Rezept/ bzw. die Methode nicht geeignet.

Der Pfiff an dem Rezept ist ja auch die Feuchtigkeit aus den Zwiebeln, Paprika und Apfelscheibe ins Fleisch zu bekommen.
Das geht nicht mit dem Vorschlaghammer, aber mit etwas Zeit und ein wenig Osmose mit der richtigen Salzmenge schon. Also eher ein Mix aus dünsten und grillen, mit ein bissl Übung bekommt man aber auch den typischen Grillgeschmack hin.
Viel drehen und wenden, daher ist ein Drehspiess wieder hilfreich, sollte was rauslaufen darf es keine offene Flamme geben.

Mit den Gewürzen gibts sicher zahlreiche Möglichkeiten zum varriieren, jeder nach seinen Vorlieben. Persönlich mag ichs halt deftig und auch scharf.
Für manchen mag sich 1 geh Essl. Curry viel anhören, aber der Hecht absorbiert das Curry was man hier zu kaufen kriegt locker. Es schwimmt auch in nem gewaltigen Haufen Fett, nicht vergessen. In Indien nimmt man eher 2-3 Löffel...

Mit Kräutern eher zurükhalten, die können aber gerne später zur Deko mitgereicht werden. Zitrone obligatorisch....
Die Füllung ist eigentlich nicht zum essen gedacht, stört aber auch nicht sonderlich wenn was mit auf den Teller kommt.

Viel Spass beim probieren und experimentieren.
Vorsicht nur mit der Apfelscheibe, Piment, Lorbeer, Koriander.
Ein wenig zuviel und schnell ist alles ruiniert.


----------

